# Home Invasion



## samurai69 (Dec 14, 2006)

this seems to be a growing concern both in the uk and the us

what tips and techniques and defences can be utilised here

i am uk based so no guns


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 14, 2006)

The fact that you are inside your house and they are not, weapons or not, you do have a distinct advantage.  

Here are some things to consider as part of your security plan
Dead bolt
Peep hole
keep door locked at all times
Don't leave curtains and blinds open at night (out of sight out of mind)
always visually check who is at the door BEFORE opening it
Never stand right in front of the door, stand to the side.
Have the person report their name and purpose of visit through the door.
Use common sense, ask yourself, "What could this person possibly want?"
Trust your gut feeling.
Keep the phone nearby (Britian)
Keep a weapon and a phone nearby (US)
Your security starts before you have the knife buried in your chest.  Set things up physically and procedurally to make it difficult for a surprise entry.

It wouldn't be a bad idea to have something to be used as a weapon near the door, if possible.  If they attempt an entry and you see it coming, you have a perfect situation to surprise them and that is an advantage.

Having good environmental security is the first step in an overall security plan.  It is much like the walls of a castle.

Set up a good perimeter as a first hurdle for the bad guys.  This can stop all but the most savvy.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 14, 2006)

All of Dave's advice above is excellent.  If you could have an alarm system with motion detectors this may give you an edge particularly when you are sleeping.  If the alarm goes off they may be inclined to leave and if not hopefully the alarm will alert you to the fact that something is wrong and you will have time to call the police as well as defend yourself and your loved ones.

Another point would be to go through "what if scenarios" in your head and figure out how you could best respond to each situation.  Then you can formulate some strategies and implement the most effective tactics.

Have the local police number on speed dial.

Have some type of tools that you can use to defend yourself handy.

Use your common sence and also listen to your gut feeling.

Hope some of these suggestions help.


----------



## bydand (Dec 14, 2006)

I remember a thread like this about a year ago or so.  So I'll repeat myself here, I was doing work at one of the sheriff deputies homes a while back and asked him what he used for home defense.  His answer was one I never would have thought of, he uses the older dry type fire extinguishers.  Keepd them around the house behind doors so you can use them to prop the door open if you want, but are out of sight usually.  He said the dry type are great because you discharge them toward the intruder and head the other way while they are blinded by the cloud.  If you have to go past them, they make a great club to swing on the way by, because you know where they are, but they don't know which direction you went.  Plus a good point he made is that it is not something that would be considered a "weapon" by anybody and if it came down to cracking somebody with one, you are just prepared for a fire and had to use any means at hand to assure you, or your family's safety.


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 14, 2006)

I've always thought of our dogs as being a deterrent - but I may just be kidding myself.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 14, 2006)

Catalyst said:


> I've always thought of our dogs as being a deterrent - but I may just be kidding myself.



They can be, but I wouldn't put all of my eggs in one basket.  Dogs are helpful, but they are not the trump card.


----------



## Kacey (Dec 14, 2006)

Catalyst said:


> I've always thought of our dogs as being a deterrent - but I may just be kidding myself.



It depends on the professionalism (so to speak) and determination of the burglar.

From Will Training Ruin My Dog?


> As disappointing as it may sound, if a  perpetrator _truly_ wants to penetrate the boundaries of your home, he will  not find the presence of your dog a deterrent.  He will come with a method of  snuffing out the dog as an obstacle.  He may poison, shoot, distract, kill by  hand or more likely simply command your dog to leave the house or to go into  another room where he will confine the dog while he ruffles through your  things.  If a person is not fearful of your dog, regardless of how fierce the  dog may sound or act, he will be able to overcome the presence of your dog, in  one way or another.  That is the blunt truth.  The most highly trained dog, even  those trained to protect or guard, are not immune to the intentions of a person  who wants to eliminate it.
> On the other hand, the presence of a dog in a  home certainly makes the house less desirable for a random thief.  The fact that  you have a dog and your neighbors do not may lessen your chances of an  indiscriminate act of burglary.  To a burglar, a dog is simply another issue to  consider, like a tall fence that would make it difficult to get your possessions  off your property, good exterior lighting or an alarm system.   Even a yappy,  four pound dog can alert to the presence of a perpetrator or turn one running  once the dog begins barking.  But, expecting any dog to be responsible for  protecting your home and family is simply asking more of the dog than he can  truly accomplish.  In reality, since a well trained dog recognizes humans as the  leaders of the pack, we should be responsible for protecting him from harm!  A  dog offers a very false sense of security if one expects it to actually fight  crime.



Another article


> Hamilton, Ontario, Canada- 11.09/01- Ananova- Hamilton police are looking for help in     catching a burglar who killed tropical fish in an aquarium and tried to poison the     family's dog after ransacking a home. Sergeant Maggie McKittrick, police media relations'     officer, said someone poured chlorine bleach into the aquarium after breaking into a     Connaught Avenue North home. The intruder also poured bleach in the water dish of the     family's black Labrador retriever, which was confined in an enclosure in the house while     it's owners were away. The dog did not drink the water, but was pelted with eggs and other     materials.



For burglars who are just breaking in to look for valuables, a barking dog _may_ be a deterrent; for someone looking for a specific item s/he knows is in the house, a dog may be less meaningful, and may, in fact, be killed during the burglary.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 14, 2006)

Kacey said:


> It depends on the professionalism (so to speak) and determination of the burglar.
> 
> For burglars who are just breaking in to look for valuables, a barking dog _may_ be a deterrent; for someone looking for a specific item s/he knows is in the house, a dog may be less meaningful, and may, in fact, be killed during the burglary.


 
Depends upon the proffesionalism (so to speak) of the dog, as well.

I pity the burglar who even tries with my dog..he'll probably wind up partially consumed....


----------



## Kacey (Dec 14, 2006)

elder999 said:


> Depends upon the proffesionalism (so to speak) of the dog, as well.
> 
> I pity the burglar who even tries with my dog..he'll probably wind up partially consumed....



True... my dog, however, while very noisy, and on the large size, is also a bribeable coward - he'd be standing back at a distance, barking, and shut up as soon as someone tossed him a Milk Bone.

A friend of mine's house was burglarized, and the burglars brought poisoned meat for the dog and put it in the kitchen (this was _very_ planned; they took a 48" TV, after taking the door off its hinges to get it out) - luckily for the dog, she bolted out the doggy door and stayed in the yard until a person she knew came home.  Of course, the dog in question is an elderly and overweight spaniel... not really the attack type.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 14, 2006)

Yeah, mine is a 165 (more like 180 these days) lb. fila brasiliero -well trained and sneaky.....:EG:

I'd never heard the dri-chem thing, but I know from experience that the things make a real difficult mess  to clean up....


----------



## Drac (Dec 14, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> The fact that you are inside your house and they are not, weapons or not, you do have a distinct advantage.
> 
> Here are some things to consider as part of your security plan
> 
> ...


 
All good ideas...A cricket bat laid across the shins is a sure attention getter...


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 14, 2006)

The list(s) above and information provided are good to start with and work with yourself. 

Hear in the states we sell a bee spray that goes about 20 feet in a nice accurate stream.

I like to keep some in the house for those pests that it might be useful against. Be it a bee/hornet or an animal's eyes. 


As to dogs I worked with a friend to get a great dane to recognize a punch and a kick and to attack a person if they came at him with these or a weapon. Unfortunately, it did not stop the thieves from using meat to get teh dogs attention, and then they shot him. Then they emptied the house with a moving truck. Neighbors wondered why they were moving out. (* Family was gone for most of the day *)

So I like the idea of a dog, but it should not be your only form of defense, as I think no single method will be able to handle most let alone all situations. Also let neighbors know when you are going to be gone so they can keep an eye out for you. Walk over talk to them. Say hi. Wave. So when you do not do this, as with a person in your car with you they will know something is bad. Not fool proof, but every little bit helps.

Pay attention think simple and use common sense.


----------



## samurai69 (Dec 15, 2006)

great, some interesting bit raised

i like the fire extinguisher idea

great


----------



## Drac (Dec 15, 2006)

samurai69 said:


> like the fire extinguisher idea,great


 
It been used over here more that once to defeat a home invader..


----------



## Catalyst (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Kacey, that was a lot of good information and presented things that I really hadn't thought about.

I've been approaching it from the perspective of a crime of opportunity and not necessarily a planned event from a professional criminal who knows what they're after before they break in.

Our neighbors were broken into while they were gone for the day and they don't have dogs, I figured they were an easier target because of that and it could just as easily have been us, but the dogs made us a less likely choice.

But, as has been pointed out, if someone is determined.....
Definitely think I'm going to have to re-evaluate.


----------



## elder999 (Dec 15, 2006)

Rich Parsons said:


> As to dogs I worked with a friend to get a great dane to recognize a punch and a kick and to attack a person if they came at him with these or a weapon. Unfortunately, it did not stop the thieves from using meat to get teh dogs attention, and then they shot him. Then they emptied the house with a moving truck. Neighbors wondered why they were moving out. (* Family was gone for most of the day *)
> 
> So I like the idea of a dog, but it should not be your only form of defense, as I think no single method will be able to handle most let alone all situations. .


 
This last is true, but my dog will stare at steaks until I tell him it's okay (give signal) to eat them. He's extremely likely, though, to eat anyone who tries to feed him....seriously.

'course, Poohbear isn't bulletproof....


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 15, 2006)

Kacey said:


> > Hamilton, Ontario, Canada- 11.09/01- Ananova- Hamilton police are looking for help in catching a burglar who killed tropical fish in an aquarium and tried to poison the family's dog after ransacking a home. Sergeant Maggie McKittrick, police media relations' officer, said someone *poured chlorine bleach into the aquarium* after breaking into a Connaught Avenue North home. The intruder also poured bleach in the water dish of the family's black Labrador retriever, which was confined in an enclosure in the house while it's owners were away. The dog did not drink the water, but was pelted with eggs and other materials.


 
What the heck?  Did he think the fish were going to bark too?


----------



## g-bells (Dec 15, 2006)

how about a crossbow,an extend-a-stick, a plan of attack in case something happens, mace or anything can be used as a weapon such as lamp, frying pan,golf club.


----------



## J-Cop (Dec 15, 2006)

I'd like to put my two cents in. Excellent ideas, all of them. Added security to your home is always a plus. Another idea, if you haven't done so already, is to build a solid, friendly relationship with your neighbors, and not just the ones next door. Visist with each other often, get to know each others' vehicles, and establish a level of trust. I understand that it's easier siad than done, I've known neighbors who take turns stealing from each other. But if you can build a good relationship with your neighbors, you can build a stronger community. If you have a potential intruder at your door, your neighbors will see that something's not right at your house and can respond accordingly. It may not work everywhere, but it's just a thought.:asian:


----------



## Neal (Dec 15, 2006)

Reinforced door jams/dead bolt jams -3" screws from Home depot, outdoor motion detector lighting covering 4 corners/perimeters of the home with activation chime, Criminals hate bright lights, painful thorned bushes grown in front of more vulnerable windows, layer of specialty window film applied to windows makes them shatter/break resistant. The goal is to prevent/slow entry. Always keep your doors locked. There are many options.

If you expect your dog to help protect you, you better professionally select, train/test mans best friend. Anything less is fantasy/wishful thinking. Poison proofing/food refusal should always be included in advanced K9 training.

If your threat level is code red or your defensless, Create a safe room in the house with reinforced doors/locks/walls

Cellular telephone line back-up for your burglar alarm systems



Weapons for self-defense should always be accessible. Sometimes Police response times arent quick enough and you may be the only one around to save yourself.

Layer everything together  into a cohesive home defense strategy and for train different entry points in your home invasion scenario training.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Dec 15, 2006)

Neal said:


> Cellular telephone line back-up for your burglar alarm systems


 
All good advice above in your previous post.  However I would also like to add that you should have your cellphone by your bed as well as a hardline phone.  If the hardline is not working then the cell will be accesible and if charged ready to go.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 15, 2006)

Neal said:


> Layer everything together  into a cohesive home defense strategy and for train different entry points in your home invasion scenario training.



Everything well said!  Very good post!  Good advice.


----------



## Infinite (Dec 15, 2006)

Just some of my experiences to add,

Dog: There are two types of dogs in regards to defense. The Watch Dog and the Attack Dog. The watch dog will bark and avoid confrontation. The attack dog watches is silent generally doesn't bark and attacks.

Home Defense US: Bird Shot in a shotgun is very effective weapon as it does not generally penitrate the exterior of the house or the walls. 

Home Defense UK (or US without guns): Panic bottons that sound loud air horns and flicker lights are very effective. You can disorient the intruder and also alert people outside your house that you have a situation. To clarify this a bit the lights go full on and then off at random intervals and may only be specific lights in the house. However night vision to light vision and back coupled with loud bursts of sound should scare the crap out of the people.

Camera's... CAMERA's... they are cheap and wireless you can place them darn near anywhere and provide you with the ability to see before you respond.

Second floor / Third floor / Any floor have an escape ladder. You do not want an intruder between you and your escape path especially if you have loved ones.

Finally my security system is based off of X-10 which allows me some home automation. I can turn on any light in any room from anywhere in my house. I've successfully used this ti confuse my girlfriend into thinking I was in my bedroom when in reality I was following her around secretly. While it was all in good fun (I was shutting her light off on her while she was reading occasionally) I learned it was a good way to distract an intruder and make your escape.


----------



## Neal (Dec 15, 2006)

Infinite:
Most tough dogs will fight quietly but will bark/growl at strangers (especially when protecting their own turf). We also train dogs in a technique called "bark & Bite" on building searches and  suspect escort/guarding.

Home Defense US: Bird Shot in a shotgun is very effective weapon as it does not generally penitrate the exterior of the house or the walls. 

Spot on here. 12 gauge bird/buck shot will reduce collateral damage.

Camera's... CAMERA's... they are cheap and wireless you can place them darn near anywhere and provide you with the ability to see before you respond.

Let me preface this last statement by stating that part of my income is derived from providing clients with CCTV security solutions. The rest of my income is derived from providing electronic security (burglar alarm, access control, fire alarm, industrial control supervision, etc....) Its my bread & butter but...........................

Sometimes people are lulled into a false sense of security with electronic sensors. They will definately bring help..........eventually. During most violent home invasions/push-ins, kick-ins, the time from point of entry to contact with the intruder can be seconds. At this point, CCTV is a silent witness to the unfolding crime.

burglar alarm, CCTV etc..... is for the polite easily discouraged burglar, not the trained professional/Criminal sadist who is intent on harming you and your loved ones. 

Rule #1 of force/loved one protection, layer your security with electronic long range perimeter sensors combined with physical security that prevents/slows penetration combined with multiple options to eliminate the threat.


----------



## Bigshadow (Dec 16, 2006)

Neal said:


> Rule #1 of force/loved one protection, layer your security with electronic long range perimeter sensors combined with physical security that prevents/slows penetration combined with multiple options to eliminate the threat.



Great advice!  That is what I was referring to when I said "Set up a good perimeter!".  If the perimeter stops someone, then great, but it is really designed to slow them down.  This makes them lose their element of surprise and allows you to prepare and ambush them.  It is all about tactics here.  

Relate this to a physical confrontation.  Do you try to deal with the punch as it is making contact with your head, or do you do something about it before it is even launched?  

All the things mentioned in this thread are not stop all things, they are merely obstacles to slow them down.  Sure one obstacle may stop many, but the most persistent may continue and hopefully you have several layers of security so it becomes increasingly difficult for them to keep the element of surprise.  

Think of the layers of security like the rings of an onion.


----------



## Drac (Dec 16, 2006)

Bigshadow said:


> Think of the layers of security like the rings of an onion.


 
An EXCLLENT compairison...


----------

